# First trip out on the new boat



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Well we finally made it out. The plan was to leave Friday, mid day for the rigs. As I am pulling out of the drive way, one of the back leaf springs breaks. Well that ended up delaying the trip until Sat morning. We kind of got a late start on Sat morning and missed the yellowfin bite. However the day started off with a nice sized log holding fish. Caught a few chicken dolphin and moved on. 



Made it over to the first rig by 9:45-10am and was set on just getting the rod bent. So we marked up some bft and dropped jigs. My wife was killing the jigging. She caught 4 to every 1 of mine. Our friend Derrick came along to help, but due to an injury he could not fish. However he did make it a hellova day for us. So Derrick is unhooking fish and we are still working the jigs, WHAM rod bends over and the fish heads straight to the bottom. I'm thinking sweet, yft this is going to be fun. Well after the first LONG run it starts being easy. It ended up being a 20-25lb skip jack. Not a yft but still a lot of fun to catch. 



We proceeded to jig for a few hours. We were having a great time. By the time we were ready to set out a spread and head SW to the deeper rigs the wind picked up in a hurry. SO we made a day right there, set out some baits and started a drift. Took the time to get some food in us and chat a bit. Well the 50W goes Off screaming line. Derrick with the bum hand, starts yelling for someone to pick up the reel. We get Robin into the belt and she reels fast and the line comes tight. Then a 40lb cow comes flying out of the water. Robin made short work of it and watched Derrick and I flounder at the boat for a gaff shot while this cow continues to jump over head, boat side. Finally stick the fish and in she comes. It was my wifes biggest Mahi. 



We were tired from none stop bft action and had a really great time on the water. Not the best day, and I WILL get my Yellow Fin, but still a great first trip in the new boat. Ended up with boat load of bft a few skip jacks, a few chicken dolphin and huge cow. Came back just as the blues were finishing there night piro show. I left the boat at the marina and redid the leaf springs on the trailer this morning. Can't wait to get back out. Every time out it amazes me how blood can get in the strangest spots.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Chaz Good post and thanks for the pictures. Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good way to break in the new boat. Thats a stud mahi for sure. Don't worry about your yellowfin, he's getting bigger as we speak.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats the way to break in a new boat..lots of blood... sounds like ya'll had a great time, and congrats on the BIG mahi.:clap


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

that is a fine dolphin. sounds like a great day.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Strong work champ! Wish yall could have got in on the action with us. I'm sure the other boats were tired of hearing us try to raise you on the radio! Can't wait to buddy boat out! New boat looks good. Now show me how to replace my leaf springs!!

Bob


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the break in process....that dolphin probably put enough blood to do that!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great 1st trip in the new boat,and nice pictures. It looks like your doing a 100mph!!!!

Looking forward to more reports.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a mighty fine dolphin you have there!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow thats a big mahi. Thanks for the report and pics.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## jjbl223 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome trip how about some :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto of those other fish?


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a few more pics. Nothing special but was a full day of fishing. I still want to use the new (used) deep drop electric reel we got a few weeks ago. Next trip. 



Robin's first bft with a jig. She usually doesn't like to jig, but loves doing it for bft!












Skip jack












Small bft












Small Skipjack












Football bft












Getting ready to set out a spread.


----------



## jjbl223 (Nov 19, 2009)

NICE love to see a bloody deck!


----------

